# why do ppl cut/pull ABS wire



## yungjon23 (Sep 26, 2009)

i commonly hear people cutting their driver's side ABS wire? whats the point in this..i just got my first VW not long ago and my ABS light is on because the ABS wire was pulled out. Just curious as to what this accomplishes.. 
thanks


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

? 

It will disable your modulator functions: ABS, VSA etc.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Never heard of anyone unplugging a speed sensor on purpose. It will disable all your ABS and traction-control related functions, as well as illuminate various warning lights. Did your ABS light go out after you plugged it back in?


----------



## yungjon23 (Sep 26, 2009)

i havent gotten a change to plug it back in. yea i have a check engine light on, ABS light, and therefore traction control light. it didn't make sense to me either..but i've heard it being done before


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Check Engine light is a different issue. ABS and Traction Control lights could be due to the disconnected sensor. That shouldn't cause a CEL though. 

I see you're in Denville, only 10-15 minutes from me. Let me know if you need any help figuring out what's going on, I'm willing to help


----------



## yungjon23 (Sep 26, 2009)

Anony00GT said:


> Check Engine light is a different issue. ABS and Traction Control lights could be due to the disconnected sensor. That shouldn't cause a CEL though.
> 
> I see you're in Denville, only 10-15 minutes from me. Let me know if you need any help figuring out what's going on, I'm willing to help


 yea, my CEL is on because im catless, and yea i just might need your help, i thought thats all it was, a disconnected sensor. how do i locate and fix this problem?thanks!


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Well re-connect the sensor, and while you're at it check the other 3 sensors to make sure they aren't disconnected and there's no obvious damage to the wires or sensors. If the problem was only the disconnected sensor, the ABS and Traction lights should be off on the next key cycle.

As far as the CEL, if it's on with a P0420 code (cat efficiency) due to you having no cat...then you need something else to fix that. I've been doing VW repairs for a long time, but not so much performance modifying/tuning (99.9% of customers just want the thing to work, they generally have no interest in going faster). As such, I'm not too familiar with what performance chips do what...your sig says you have a chip, I would think that it would eliminate the possibility of a cat code, although I could be wrong.


----------



## yungjon23 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yea the CEL I have a fix for but ill get back to You once I plug the sensor back in thanks!


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Cool man let me know how it works out :thumb:

On a side note, I see you've got a K03s listed as mods, I'm assuming this is an upgraded turbo? How much power you putting down with it, and is the car a daily driver? I'm just wondering about the balance of power and reliability with a hopped up 1.8T, and if you're happy with it...


----------



## EugeneDubbin (Aug 31, 2008)

k03s is stock turbo on most years.


----------



## yungjon23 (Sep 26, 2009)

EugeneDubbin said:


> k03s is stock turbo on most years.


Lol a bit off topic but yea I know.


----------



## yungjon23 (Sep 26, 2009)

Anony00GT said:


> Cool man let me know how it works out :thumb:
> 
> On a side note, I see you've got a K03s listed as mods, I'm assuming this is an upgraded turbo? How much power you putting down with it, and is the car a daily driver? I'm just wondering about the balance of power and reliability with a hopped up 1.8T, and if you're happy with it...


checked it out today, the abs sensor was removed for whatever reason and thats why it threw the ABS light. getting a new sensor soon..thanks for everything


----------



## 1stjettagli (Jan 15, 2008)

i just found out mine sensor was cut but lucky the mechanic replace it.


----------

